

Using a physical bookstore to discover Kindle books - mortenjust
http://mortenjust.com/2011/05/23/using-a-physical-bookstore-to-discover-kindle-books/

======
Irfaan
If I walk into a brick-and-mortar bookstore, I'm doing it with the intention
of compensating them for their service - being tangible. I _know_ the book
will cost me more then if I bought it online. Anyone does. But I've decided
the convenience of perusing the book in person is worth it.

But this just seems... well, wrong. Like you're violating a social contract.
If this becomes more pervasive, you're basically telling the in-the-flesh
bookstore to confiscate your (and everyone's) phones and electronics on entry,
as it's the only way to discourage this behavior.

If you're going to treat the store as a your own personal library... at least
go to the library. It's only fair.

------
wccrawford
I think that's a neat idea. If I wrote it, I would probably have it find the
ebook version on whatever sites I buy from... Baen.com, PragProg, Amazon...

The reviews would be especially useful, but I don't see the need for the
picture of the reviewer. What they look like doesn't have anything to do with
how good their review is unless they have crazy eyes or something. (And even
then I wouldn't rule them out. Real crazy will show through in the review.)

